# Help needed two beautiful girl cats



## tinamc66 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi I don't know if anyone will be able to help me but I have two girl cats they are both 6 and a half, one long haired black and one short haired black I have had them since they were 12 weeks old and I got them from a rescue home. I have had a long term illness that is getting progressively worse and I am finding myself to be more and more housebound which has lead my two girls to become more and more stressed being in the house for longer periods of time with my dogs . They are now exhibiting some very disturbing symptoms of stress that is extremely worrying and unhealthy for me but also heartbreaking to watch them go through it. I would like to find them a new forever home or get them to an animal rescue centre that could get them rehomed as they deserve to have someone that can look after them better than I can. I live in hampshire and can arrange to get them anywhere that a place could be found for them. I really hope someone will be able to help me.


----------



## izzyc (Dec 18, 2011)

You mention you got your cats from a rescue - have you still got the contracts/paperwork from when you first got them? Rescues quite often specify that if you can't keep your cat anymore you must return it to the same rescue you got it from originally. I would check if that's the case for your two before you rehome them elsewhere.


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Can we get some photos? Would your cats be indoor cats or need outdoor time ?


----------



## tinamc66 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi thanks for the replies. Unfortunately the rescue centre that I got them from is no longer open which is a huge shame as they had been doing amazing work for many many cats for years, they were my first thought when I decided that I could no longer cope.
Belle is for the most part a house cat she will go out when encouraged but she likes her home comforts whilst holly is a house cat but due to the stress is going out more but she will sit by the door crying. Holly is the one that has had the most drastic character change she is now very nervous and withdrawn.
I will post some photos shortly.
Many thanks for replying.


----------



## tinamc66 (Aug 17, 2012)

View attachment 111200
This is Belle


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

That's very sad. Hope you find a home for them soon. Are you having to rehome your dogs too?


----------



## tinamc66 (Aug 17, 2012)

Not at the moment I have a really good neighbour that walks them for me when I cannot walk very far, so they are ok but it's all very upsetting I have had the health issues for quite a few years but up until the last year I have been able to cope better but now I am devastated by the difference it has made to the cats they deserve so much more . I will post a picture of holly soon she doesn't want to sit still for a photo right now.


----------



## tinamc66 (Aug 17, 2012)

This is holly


----------

